# Chromium also upgrades firefox



## ronaldlees (Jul 17, 2020)

Here's a behaviour I hadn't seen before:

Doing a _ pkg install chromium_ (v83) command insists on upgrading Firefox from v76 -> v78.  Weird.


----------



## tingo (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh, I've seen a few of those weird combos recently, like if you try to upgrade libreoffice, it wants to upgrade inkscape as well:

```
root@kg-core2# pkg upgrade firefox
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: gstreamer1-plugins-lame has a missing dependency: lame
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    firefox: 78.0.1_1,1 -> 78.0.2,1

Number of packages to be upgraded: 1

52 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n
root@kg-core2# pkg upgrade libreoffice
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: gstreamer1-plugins-lame has a missing dependency: lame
The following 9 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
    calibre: 4.20.0
    poppler-qt5: 0.89.0_1
    qpdfview: 0.4.18_7

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    inkscape: 1.0_2 -> 1.0_3
    libreoffice: 6.4.4 -> 6.4.5
    poppler: 0.89.0_1 -> 0.90.0_1
    poppler-glib: 0.89.0_1 -> 0.90.0_1
    poppler-utils: 0.89.0_1 -> 0.90.0_1

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
    opencv-core-3.4.1_34

Number of packages to be removed: 3
Number of packages to be upgraded: 5
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1

The operation will free 63 MiB.
128 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n
```
not upgrading at this time, as I don't want to lose calibre.
It seems like pkg needs to grow up.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 21, 2020)

Try before pkg install ,  pkg upgrade.


----------



## olli@ (Jul 21, 2020)

ronaldlees said:


> Doing a _ pkg install chromium_ (v83) command insists on upgrading Firefox from v76 -> v78.  Weird.


That might happen if the packages share a common dependency. If Chromium requires a certain version of that dependency, that might trigger an upgrade of Firefox if that’s needed to support that version of the dependency. Both Chromium and Firefox have quite a large number of dependencies, so it’s not surprising that such a situation can arise.

That’s one of the reasons I run Chromium in its own jail, with only the dependencies it needs and nothing else. Security is another reason. (I don’t have Firefox installed at all, though.)


----------

